# Help me install FreeBSD with gnome for desktop use



## asifnaz (Feb 12, 2011)

I am looking to install this wonderfully stable OS to my desktop . As I am not very much experienced with Unix it is quite a bit difficult for me to install FreeBSD with GUI (I like gnome).

I searched and found this tutorial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ZcePbsJd0&feature=watch_response

Anybody can please help me if I follow the steps in the video will I be able to install FreeBSD with gnome?

Or there is some other easier way too?

Thank you.


----------



## nakal (Feb 12, 2011)

When you want to seriously use FreeBSD as your main OS, you better learn about it first. It is not a good idea to get a desktop installed and never know how the stuff works.

I know it might be strange, but in contrast to many other OSes, you can find a very good piece of documentation for beginners and professionals in form of a FreeBSD Handbook. Please read this carefully. Most questions which you have and even those you do not have, yet, are answered there. Your questions about Xorg and Gnome are answered there, too.

The point is, a system like FreeBSD needs to be kept running. And you won't know how to do it until you educate yourself with the basic piece of literature that everyone of us here knows and can recite in large chunks.


----------



## asifnaz (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I will not use FreeBSD as my main OS right now. I have some know how of unix like OSes and Oses in general.

I have been using Debian Linux on one of my machines for about a year now but Linux has become quite user-friendly and fairly easy to install and use.

My next benchmark is to use FreeBSD on one of my other machines. 

I will read that handbook and ask here if I need some help.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe this is will be more suited for you:
http://www.pcbsd.org/


----------



## asifnaz (Feb 13, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Maybe this is will be more suited for you:
> http://www.pcbsd.org/



I want gnome . I know I can go for ghostBSD but I want to do it myself


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/ is a good place to learn about FreeBSD and Gnome.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 13, 2011)

FreeBSD is user-friendly in its excellent documentation and manuals. Use them.


----------

